# Parts O ring replacement



## Espresso (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello All,

My gaggia platinum vogue is starting to leak slightly on brewing. Pucks are dry, coffee tasting great but small amount of water leaking. I thought perhaps O ring replacement would be good. Any ideas would be very welcome please and also if anyone can supply parts please?


----------



## Espresso (Feb 14, 2011)

I was hoping to get some help on where to source parts. Glenn advised me to ask on here and someone would help. My machine is out of warranty, I have spent an hour talking with UK service for Gaggia Philips who were quite useless. does anyone know where to source parts for Gaggia machines?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sure gaggia manual service will be online to help you soon, he's called Mark, he has an ebay shop i think, might be worth a try. Best of luck.

Ian


----------

